# Labor Day limits



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Had a good dove hunt yesterday morning. Used layout blinds in a hay field and they poured into the mojos for some fun shots. They're out there in good numbers this year.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like a great day. They sure are fun to hunt. Nice job on the limits.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice job!!!!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice bunch of doves. Them mojo's sure do work,,,,,, EXCEPT when a hawk comes in and try's to make off with it.


----------

